

Podcast App Playback Speeds - mh_
http://www.marco.org/2013/10/18/podcast-app-playback-speeds

======
malloreon
Thanks for using the correct labels. As someone who listens to podcasts at
custom speeds (I use an applescript on the mac to go between true 1.8x and
2.25x depending on the show) the original app's bad labels always bothered me.

I had no idea that audioUnits only supported a handful of speeds, that
explains a lot.

